# Newbie here



## 18275 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi ya'll! Thanks for have a discussion board that really hits home for me.If someone told me IBS would have the effect of holding your life captive, I would've killed myself at 17 years of age when I was diagnosed. Now, 31 with 3 kids I can't just "Check out" whenever I want to. But boy it's so tempting. I have had IBS-D since I was about 15 years old. I was "diagnosed" when I was 17 and have lived with the "unknown" all these years. I've tried different medications, drinks, supplements, diets, etc... but nothing can take away IBS totally. Eventually a life stresser kicks it in full gear and your tummy is tore up for the duration of your stresser. HOWEVER, lately (the past year) I've been having some realllllly weird other medical things going on and come to find out... It's all IBS related! Joint pain (migrating)Uveitis (right eye)Iritis (right eye)A rashWhen does it STOP? Does anyone have IBS problems increase during menstration? OH MY Gosh! I just about die during that whole week. I've begged my OBGYN for a hysterectomy, but they say I'm too young. So I am starting Depo shots to see if they'll stop my period. So how do you all deal with the panic attacks? The sweats for no reason? The feeling of not being able to walk down the street without a portable potty chair? Any suggestions, help, or even just friendship is SO appreciated at this time! Thank you!!Gina


----------

